# Installation von XP mit S-ATA ohne Diskettenlaufwerk



## nikonixus (4. Oktober 2004)

Habe einen neuen Rechner ohne Diskettenlaufwerk mit S-ATA-Platte. Wollte nun XP installieren, aber Setup erkennt keine Platte.
Nun, ich habe eine eigene Diskette vom Boardhersteller mit dem Treiber, aber wie kann ich den in das Setup ohne Diskettenlaufwerk einbinden?

Ich habe einen zweiten Rechner zur Verfügung, um die Dateien auf CD, USB-Stick oder was immer notwendig ist zu kopieren.

Hat jemand eine Idee (außer ein Diskettenlaufwerk anzuschließen)?

Gruß und Danke
Werner


----------



## Mbnightmare (4. Oktober 2004)

Da wird dir nichst anderes übrigbleiben, als ein Diskettenlaufwerk einzubauen. Da es keine mir bekannte Möglichkeit gibt einen anderen Pfad bei der Installation anzugeben.
Und es ist ja nun nicht wirklich so schlimm ein Diskettenlaufwerk am Rechner kurz anzuschließen.


----------



## nikonixus (6. Oktober 2004)

Schlimm nicht, aber ich muß trotzdem erst mal eins besorgen.
Mich hätte es mehr von der technischen Seite interessiert, ob es möglich ist, das Setup zu "patchen". Alle Treiber stehen ja in einem Verzeichnis, nur was geladen wird muß noch ergänzt werden. Das wo und wie wäre es!

Trotzdem Danke für die Info!

Werner


----------



## needcoffee (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

weiß ja nicht ob dein Problem schon gelöst ist, aber da du ja allgemein gefragt hast...guck dir das mal an http://www.vitaligraf.de/  

needcoffee...


----------

